

How to get a sweet job before you graduate - excid3
http://excid3.com/blog/2011/04/how-to-get-a-sweet-job-before-you-graduate/

======
gduplessy
I posted this in the comments, but I figured I'd post it here to get the
conversation going:

You already know that, but just having a github got people interested in me!
Showing that I actually care about what I do and wanting to learn more and
more.

Giving back is not only a bonus, it's a great incentive in itself that, like
you said, you know you've made a difference in someone's life!

And, as for actually promoting yourself, it gets you to meet and communicate
with awesome people! That's how I met you in the first place thanks to some
rails problem I was having, got to talk with some cool people on twitter and
even on IRC.

